# Why I get "Passenger xxx is only authorized to travel to.." message around SFO?



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

I do cancel all that pings just because do not want to deal with pax who is not authorized to travel where he want. Does any body give it a try? Any ideas what that might mean?


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

It means they are only able to travel the destination in the app. You are not allowed to change destination or take them elsewhere. They probably receive assistance to get to work or something. And destination is only they can go and Uber doesn’t want them saying “oh drop me off at.........” and know you won’t get a tip ever. But they are just normal people like anyone else.


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> Thanks, make sense now


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

NotMe said:


> I do cancel all that pings just because do not want to deal with pax who is not authorized to travel where he want. Does any body give it a try? Any ideas what that might mean?


Those are Lyft Concierge API riders. Their ride is paid for by their insurance and they're only allowed to go from A to B, as specified.

You can read more here: https://blog.lyft.com/posts/2018/3/2/revolutionizing-patient-transportation-with-lyft-concierge-api


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> This might explain why I always ggot those request at exact same location. Must be some hospital or whatever similar nearby.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I get that message except it specifies a max total fare amount, which is bizarre, since we have no control as drivers what the pax fare is. These are typically ins arranged rides, correct.


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

Pax who are under house arrest. I've picked up or dropped off a few at police stations in the Pennisula.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

Ummm.
This sounds like kidnapping.
Customer " I want to go from A to C instead of A to B".

I cannot say "No, I must take you to B against your will. You must go to B."
In the rideshare law in my state I cannot refuse to go to C. In the kidnapping laws in my state, I cannot take them to B against their will.
Anybody who follows Lyft's directions and kidnaps the customer and brings them to B against their will should demand the prosecutor that wants to put him/her in prison also charge Lyft's executive and senior management as co conspirators with mandatory sentencing kidnapping charges.
Any prosecutor in any state that flashes this message should charge Lyft's senior and executive managers with attempted kidnapping charges immediately.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

Customer isn’t paying. It’s being paid for them and the guidelines they must follow is to single destination only (generally to their home). They want to change destination I do not force them to point B. I simply offer point B or get out!


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

I like these. It lets me know the address up front, so I can either cancel without driving to them or if I do take them, I can milk however I see fit (like at least getting back onto the highway before completing the drop off).


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

3rd party services for which the pax has paid that company a set amount to go a certain place. Could be insurance provider or other.

Avoid these rides because it can be hard to locate pax and no chance you will get a tip unless its cash from the pax.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

Dropking said:


> 3rd party services for which the pax has paid that company a set amount to go a certain place. Could be insurance provider or other.
> 
> Avoid these rides because it can be hard to locate pax and no chance you will get a tip unless its cash from the pax.


No tip tho is like pretty much any business rider using company card. They aren't gonna tip either. Cheap people are people.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

We get these all the time in the cab business. The computer tells us the destination and that no deviance is allowed. Often, it is Medicaid, rides home at night for employees, hospital vouchers.

You do not transport them somewhere "against their will". If they do not want to go to the address to which you are supposed to take them, you invite them to exit the vehicle, straighten out the matter, then summon a new ride. At that point, most of them will decide to have you take them to the place to which they are supposed to go. In the cab business, you get this often with the hospital vouchers. Many of these are "dump jobs". This is not "dumping" in the usual sense which involves sending indigent patients from private to public hospital. It is more in the hacking sense, where they want the person off the premises, but, they are going to pay only for you to take them to_______________. There are several reasons for this. Of course, you get the passenger, confirm the destination, then he wants you to take him here, there and everywhere because he thinks that he can do this on the hospital's dime. You let him know that you are being paid to take him to_____________. You then ask him does he want to go there. If does anything but indicate that he does want to go to____________, I then hand him the voucher, tell him to take it inside and straighten it out with the people there. I then leave.

The one exception is if they want to get out before you reach the destination to which you have been paid to take them. If they tell me to stop the car, I do, as the anti-abduction statutes require that I do so. I just tell the office that they jumped out when I stopped for a STOP sign or red light. They will buy that one. At times, they will open the door at a STOP sign or red light and get out. I just stop the meter, or, before the meter, write in the zone fare to where they jumped out of the cab.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

The_Solo said:


> It means they are only able to travel the destination in the app. You are not allowed to change destination or take them elsewhere. They probably receive assistance to get to work or something. And destination is only they can go and Uber doesn't want them saying "oh drop me off at........." and know you won't get a tip ever. But they are just normal people like anyone else.


Sounds like a personal problem. If on assistance and getting Uber/Lyft rides, then that automatically means "no tip" just like the medical insurance-arranged rides. No one on government assistance should be getting Lyft/Uber rides. That's what our taxes are paying for via Provide-A-Ride and those county transport vans.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> Sounds like a personal problem. If on assistance and getting Uber/Lyft rides, then that automatically means "no tip" just like the medical insurance-arranged rides. No one on government assistance should be getting Lyft/Uber rides. That's what our taxes are paying for via Provide-A-Ride and those county transport vans.


I am not saying it shouldn't be a personal problem.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

The_Solo said:


> I am not saying it shouldn't be a personal problem.


Sorry, I mean it sounds like a "personal problem" for the pax. Not you.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> Sorry, I mean it sounds like a "personal problem" for the pax. Not you.


I understood. I was agreeing with you. I live in an area with heavy public transportation.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

A lot of these third party riders do not have a return trip. They assume that you will wait on them. I had one a few weeks ago assuming I would be returning for them. Called me every name in the book....:confusion:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

teh744 said:


> A lot of these third party riders do not have a return trip. They assume that you will wait on them. I had one a few weeks ago assuming I would be returning for them. Called me every name in the book...


I have had those on the Medicaid and other contract trips in the cab.

"No, I am specifically prohibited from waiting for you. You must call whoever or whatever it is that you call to book your return trip. No, I can not do it for you. I am specifically prohibited from doing it for you and my company is specifically prohibited from accepting the call from me or from you. The terms of the contract dictate that we accept the order only from whatever it is that books the trips."

Yes, it brings the torrent of foul language and all sorts of accusations and threats to call the Hack Office.

"Look, Madame, I did not make the contract. If you do not like the terms of the contract, you need to discuss it with the people who drew up and signed the thing. I did neither. I just drive and I must do so according to the terms of the contract. Call the Hack Office. They will tell you the same thing."

The next time that the name and address comes up on my screen, I toss it right back in there.


----------

